# newborn kids getting watery eyes



## robogoats5 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi We seem to be having some kids getting watery eyes a few days after birth. Not all are getting it just some. No nasal discharge, temp, or coughing. Has anyone else had this happen? This is our fourth year raising babies and nothing like this has happened before. It is extremely warm and wet for our area right now, I wonder if this may have something to do with it? Babies are warm and dry in the barn but it's still so damp everywhere! We are putting terramycin in them and giving the really bad ones a shot of Nuflor. Any thoughts what might be happening? Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is their bottom eyelid turned in to where their lashes are rubbing on the eyeball itself?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Vitamin A deficiency?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good responses.

Do you have pics of the worse one's eyes?

Is it dusty around? Wind been blowing?


----------



## robogoats5 (Mar 2, 2015)

no eyelids not turned in. all appears normal except for wateriness


----------



## robogoats5 (Mar 2, 2015)

I didn't take any pics.


----------



## robogoats5 (Mar 2, 2015)

not dusty but really damp and rainy. Has been windy for a few days but the problem arose before that


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would get your nose down closet to their bedding and make sure an ammonia smell hasn't built up too strongly in your barn floor. Even with fresh bedding, wood or dirt barn floors eventually accumulate ammonia and need to be stripped.


----------



## robogoats5 (Mar 2, 2015)

yep I did that also. we clean out the kidding pens regularly. No ammonia smell or wet bedding. all of the kids with watery eyes have now cleared up except for the worst one. thanks for all the suggestions everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Put pen G drops in the eye, no needle, 2 x a day for 1 week. Try it and see if it clears up within a few days.
After all you described in the conditions, I would maybe go with a cold in the eye's. Wipe the outside of the eye's clean with a warm damp cloth before doing so.


----------

